# Windows 7 No Networks available



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi All i am new and from looking at some other posts you guys looked really helpful. I have been searching the web for forums and posts but so far to no avail. I will try to make this as concise as possible.

Two days ago i was connected to my Router ( Belkin N1 Vision ) fine. I use a Netgear wn311b adapter in my PC.

I had a restart i forget exactly why may have been a crach from graphics card ( separate issue heheh)

When i restarted in the bottom right corner the network icon had a red x and stated no networks were available.

Device manager states both adapters wireless and lan are working properly.

I have tried various fixes mentioned over the place and will list here to hopefully avoid wasting people time suggesting the same.

Ipconfig/release or Ipconfig/renew ( oth met with error saying can not do while media state is diconnected)

Re installed the latest drivers for both lan and wireless

tried uninstalling wireless adapter, remove card, re install software, reinstall card in different slot.

Windows system restore

disable all firewalls including un installing norton anti virus

a few cmd prompts around netsh wins and tcp/ip ( i believe these relate to rebuilding winsock catalogues and tcp/ip settings) no idea just was desperate

flush dns


Oddly enough after all that i tried changing bios to go back to defaults it rebooted to my Vista hard drive. In vista i could see and connect to the router but would be local only.

This to me ruled out a faulty wireless card or router issue.

it seems some setting in Windows 7 is preventing a working adapter being used

Sorry for wall of text but hopefully someone will have an idea i havent seen yet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

On that icon with the red X, right click and see if there is an Enable option.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry should have commented, will post a screen hot of ipconfig/all when i get home

What i do remember is all adapters have a media disconnected status.

Also all adapters are enabled and working properly according to device manager.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi i have included screenshots of both IP config and Xirrus.
There are copies of both for Windows 7 and for Windows Vista

Clearly seems fine for Vista but Windows 7 seems to not pick up at all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does the Win7 connect with a wired connection?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

After that, check the services.

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lan does not connect either in Win 7 i will try the other options you suggested tonight and check the services .

Thanks for the help


----------



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay have tried the resets and checked all services are enabled still no wlan appearing


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One thing I missed, how stupid of me! Enable DHCP on that system for the wireless!

*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

FWIW I missed it also. Probably want to do the same for the ethernet.


----------



## benm80 (Feb 16, 2010)

DHCP been enabled but still no love TCP/IP v4 and v6 both set to obtain all odds and sodds automatically


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First, let's *Disable IPv6:*.

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

Next, reboot and supply another IPCONFIG /ALL output


----------

